# "...with a little help from my (W.B.) friends"



## Mike Jones (Aug 11, 2013)

This is honey locust. Jimmy James provided the two sides of a crotch that he offered here back in the early spring this year. http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5784&highlight=Honey+locust

Hollowing was accommodated using Woodtick Greg's beautiful hollowing tool. So, I thank, again, woodbarter.com for "hookin'me up with these friends".

It took me a lot of time studying the blanks trying to figure out the best use for the fantastic 'feather'/'flame' figure typical of crotch. These pieces are actually upside down of the way the tree grows, so that the feather opens up as the forms widens out at the top.

The vase form is fitted with a dome-shaped top to produce a form my Marianne calls "Ginger Jars". These ginger jars are 10" by 4" +/- ...the wood has some open pore portions that was filled with Crystalac* then coated with 8 to 10 coats of lacquer.

[attachment=29252]

[attachment=29253]

[attachment=29254]

[attachment=29255]


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow those are awesome! nice work!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2013)

wow those are simply amazing mike outstanding work  duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very very nice chunk wood. Unbelievable use of the wood!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2013)

That's the ultimate payoff for me, seeing beautiful work done with one of my tools.  That just tickles me like you don't know.  So nice to see them being used.


----------



## SENC (Aug 11, 2013)

Your work is stunning, Mike!


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow Mr Mike Jones! That almost brings a tear to my eye seeing my wood turn into something so absolutely amazing! If I had any idea that wood would turn into that I would have sent you the entire tree!! Absolutely stunning jaw dropping work Mike!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice pieces Mike! The caps really set those off. Great job showing off that grain too. I love the contrast in the two woods in the one on the right. They are both excellent though.
Scott


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 12, 2013)

That is some special wood and you did it justice, Just beautiful. I've been trying to come up with an effective grain filler for turning. how do you like Crystalac? Would you recommend it to a friend?


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 12, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> That is some special wood and you did it justice, Just beautiful. I've been trying to come up with an effective grain filler for turning. how do you like Crystalac? Would you recommend it to a friend?


Barry, I've been using Crystalac on walnut, this honey locust, some redwood burl, and maybe a few other. It is water borne, applied with fingers or rag, and, in my climate, dries enough to sand very quickly. Water clear and anything that you want to put over it is OK. Yeah, I would recommend to a friend.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > That is some special wood and you did it justice, Just beautiful. I've been trying to come up with an effective grain filler for turning. how do you like Crystalac? Would you recommend it to a friend?
> ...



I have used it only once but really liked it. Makes a great base coat for final finish.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay! Thumbs up from two of the best woodturners on the planet, I'm in! I see some in my new McFeely's catalog right here....


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 12, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Okay! Thumbs up from two of the best woodturners on the planet, I'm in! I see some in my new McFeely's catalog right here....



make that three of the best wood turners barry your no slouch yourself my freind  duck


----------

